# ABTs from the garden...



## ellymae (Jul 13, 2009)

We pulled our first jalapenos and Italian Roasters out of the garden and made - what else - ABTs. 


The red and orange ones are sweet peppers from the store. 



Something extra nice about getting veggies from your own back yard.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow!!  Those look awesome !!!!  Great job..


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice I'm still waiting on my Japs I got a late start. Those look great!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice job Elly.  ABT's look really good.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2009)

Elly, those look awesome.  I cant grow anything since I moved into to town.  The dirt is awful here.


----------



## taterdavid (Jul 13, 2009)

nice job. we got 8 jalapeno plants going, we are gonna do a second round of picking this weekend, i love cooking fresh from the garden


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 13, 2009)

very nice lookign home grown peppers there.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing better than fresh from the garden. They look great!


----------



## flash (Jul 13, 2009)

I like to use stuff from the garden also, but I never can grow my Japs as large as the ones I purchase from Save-A-Lot. Man, those things will be 3 to 4 inches sometimes. At .79 to .89 cents a lb., its hard to beat. 
 good lookin grub by the way


----------



## alx (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice job.MIne are getting 5 inch plus and relatives have made some ABT already.I love them red and smoked for powder-but they sure are versatile and easy to grow here...


----------



## bbrock (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks really good am a big pepper fan..


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing like using the stuff grown in the backyard to produce some fine snacks!! My japs are coming in nicely and I should have a half dozen or so, to start with, by the end of the month.


----------

